# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  غدر الاصحاب

## Zhrt_ALm6r

غدر الاصحاب

ليه القلوب .. اللي نبي ..
دايم .. تبيع ..
وليه .. الغلا .. اللي من زمن ..
يسكن بنا ... وفجأة ..
يضيع ..
وليه .. الوفاء .. اللي نرتجي .. من ... ناسنا .. وأحبابنا ..
يموت .. بــ قلوب ..
الجميع ..

يابحر ..
الوفاء .. فيك .. وافر ..
وبـ قلوب البشر ..
نادر ..

يابحر .. وأنت اللي .. ومن صغر سني ..
ياما .. قريت الجرح .. من جيل .. إلى .. جيل 

جيتك طفل .. وجروح الأيام .. فنّي ..
واليوم .. شفني يابحر .. صرت .. رجــــــّـــال 

لآ .. والذي سـوّاك .. ما كان .. ظني ..
بس .. الزمن معروف .. ما يثبت .. بــــ حال 

يابحر .. لو ينفع .. كثير .. التمني ..
ماشفتني .. مبطي ... مع الهمّ .. رحـــــّـــــال 

لي صاحبٍ .. مبطي .. وقلبي ... يكنـّـي ..
مودته .. ولو .. زالوا الناس .. ما زال 

لكن .. مع الأيام ... جار .... وطعنــّـي ..
وأصبحت أنا .. وإياه .. من حال إلى .. حال 

زاد الألم .. في داخلي .. بـــ التجنّي ..
ويقول عني شيء .. ماهو .. بــ ينقال 

الحمد لله .. لو .. حكا .. وأمتحنـّـي ..
الناس تعرفني .. على كل .. الأحـــــــــــــوال 

حتى أنت .. يـ اللي كنت في يوم .. مني ..
وكنت أذخرك لـ الوقت .. لو نفترض ..  مال  

سكنت قلبي .. ثم .. سافرت .. عني ..
إلين أنجرح قلبي .. وسال الدمـــع .. سال 

أحيان أقول .. أستاهل الجرح .. لأنــــي ..
طيـّـب .. وأعيش بـ وقت ..  يا كثر .. الأنذال 

غديت كنـّـي .. يابحر .. ويش .. كنـــّـي ..
مدري .. ولكن .. غدر الأصحاب .. قتــّــال ..

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
كلام جميل

----------


## المتميزة

__
_هذا هو الواقع مشكورة على الموضوع والله اثر فيا بزاف_

----------


## محمد العزام

يابحر ..
الوفاء .. فيك .. وافر ..
وبـ قلوب البشر ..
نادر ..


مشكورة زهرة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بالتأكيد لا :SnipeR (83): 

شكرااا زهرة المطر

----------


## زهره التوليب

الجواب لأ

لكن اذا غدر بي رح افكر بالانتقام

مشكوره

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31: 
صداقة وغدر ؟
مش حلوات جنب بعض  :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/6.gif');background-color:teal;border:4px groove teal;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
[frame="2 80"]
عمر بحياتي ماغدرة بس انغدرة 

ولا عمري فكرة اغدر حدا ((بخاف من الله ...

يسلمو اختي على الاستفتاء 
وعلى الكليمات الجميله 

ياحلو بننتضر منك الجديد
[/frame]
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اسعدني مروركم

----------


## anoucha

شكرررررررررا

----------


## غسان

شكراااااا

----------


## ajluni top

مستحيل اعملها
وان شاء الله ما بعملها

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا كلام جميل

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اكيد في غدر الاصحاب....

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اسعدني مروركم

----------


## دموع الورد

اغدر صديقتي....شيء مستحيل

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعمري  ما غدرت بأي من كان 
ولكن التفكير بالغدر نعم
ولكن بأسلوب مزاحي مجرد
انا كنت اعتبره مزح
لكن ربما غيري يعتبره غدر
اما الغدر بصفه عامه لا احبه ولا اريده
وبعوري ما فكرت اغدر بالي غدرني
منو لربو يصطفل
الله يسامحه



موضوع جميل جدا زهرة
الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## drlovely

كلامك حكم وجميل
ارجو الاستمرار
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ملحم انا

[frame="1 80"]    فالك طيب اخي ومشكور [/frame]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا امنت بغدر الاصحاب
لانو بالوقت الي كنت بحاجة لصاحب حقيقي
اكتشفت انه غدار 
 :Eh S(2): 
تخيلو اعز صاحب غدر فيني

اسعدني مروركم

----------


## شمس الشتاء

الغدر تصرف ضعفاء النفوس ولايمكن القول عنهم أصدقاء الانهم العكس طبعا

----------


## شمس الشتاء

صدمة لايمكن توقعها ان تتلقى الطعن من شخص كان اقرب الناس لك

----------


## شمس الشتاء

نصيحه:لاتثق بالاشخاص بسهولة انما خذ الحذر

----------


## شمس الشتاء

العائلة هم الاناس الوحيدون الذين الايغدرو

----------


## شمس الشتاء

نحن في زمن الغدر اصبح  وسيلة للتباهي

----------


## شمس الشتاء

باي عندي محاضرة   موضوع جميل وممتع ومحزن

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الشتاء  
_العائلة هم الاناس الوحيدون الذين الايغدرو_


 غلطان او غلطانه

ممكن تكون من العائله 

ليش لأ؟ :Icon31:

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووعة

----------


## جوليانا

كلام جميل شكرا لك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تعودنا على غدرهم حتى لم يبق سوا ذرات منهم  :Bl (1):

----------


## وسام المصري

يعني مو الكل

----------

